# Zivan NG1 Question



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

What kind of beep patter is it? It is possible that the pack is either disconnected or the fuse has blown. You can disconnect the charger from the pack and the wall and remove it from the vehicle. Push out the center of the plastic locks in the case and carefully pull the cover off. Inside is a large fuse. Pull it out and test it with a continuity tester. If it is open that is your problem.


----------



## monkmonkey (Mar 23, 2012)

GizmoEV said:


> What kind of beep patter is it? It is possible that the pack is either disconnected or the fuse has blown. You can disconnect the charger from the pack and the wall and remove it from the vehicle. Push out the center of the plastic locks in the case and carefully pull the cover off. Inside is a large fuse. Pull it out and test it with a continuity tester. If it is open that is your problem.


Yep the fuse blew. Replaced that fuse and charger is now fixed. 
Thanks a million!


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

Great! That was the problem on one a friend of mine had. The large caps were bulging quite a bit so I replaced those too and it worked just fine.


----------

